# Will '00 Sentra cd HU fit in a B14?



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

I have a AM/FM/Cass HU for a B14 Sentra and would like to swap in an OEM CD recvr, but I'm not sure if the one from the '00 will fit w/out any mods. How about a wiring harness...will I need that. Thanks for any help at all....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Do you have a pic of your dash?

I HIGHLY doubt it will fit, but I just want to make sure


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

no, no pic - the stereo looks like a single DIN (underneath is an empty space for stuff, but I would like to keep that if at all possible.)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well the b15 stock headunit wraps around the dash, and integrates with the lines of everything, there's a very very small chance it will mount in your car.


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

What year are the B15 ? please forgive my ignorance? new to Nissan.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

imo it won't fit, nor will it be worth the trouble to make it work. the unit itself is a flaming POS if you ask me.


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Which would you suggest - I would like to get something that is almost all black and subtle looking as to not draw peering eyes...


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Hey Demon - thanks for help...found the thread in other about your recomm. for HU and sys.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Bsentra14 said:


> What year are the B15 ? please forgive my ignorance? new to Nissan.



B15 = 2000+


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you can buy head units taht have a stealth mode...meaning the head unit flips up and back and hides the face, just leaving a black panel


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B15 won't fit. Here's my suggestion.

You want a stock-like HU in your B14. try these cars:
98-99 Sentra SE has a double DIN CD player w/ tape deck
95-98 200sx SE-R might be the same story
93-01 Altima may also work
95-99 Maxima (if it's not the BOSE unit)

I would try any 95-99 Nissan w/CD player, but w/o BOSE.


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for the suggs. 99-SEL. 

Is the Jensen CDH-1000 a good buy? Anyone have one or exper. w/one?

thanks again for the help...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jensen is never a good buy


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Give me a good buy for something <$150 that is subtle...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Look at Panasonic, Clarion, Alpine, Eclipse and Pioneer

I can't really give any suggestions since I've never looked for heads that cheap, but these are the only real respectable headunit manufacturers out there (ignoring Denon, Nak, etc)


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Cool - thanks SR - checking out some sites now....


----------



## nmone84 (May 12, 2004)

Bsentra14 said:


> Cool - thanks SR - checking out some sites now....


If youre on a tight budget try ebay...but, of course, be careful and pay attention to the sellers feedback. I'm sure you can find what youre looking for within your price range...and something more than you expect as well. If you dont mind used stuff, that is (even though you can find some new/refurb).


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

thanks nmone84 - got your reply from the other thread too...if I want the car to last any longer, I'm gonna have to take over the reins...either that or... :dumbass:


----------

